# 1952 panther restoration



## vintage2wheel (Nov 21, 2011)

getting there i need a nice set of S 2's


----------



## JimK (Nov 22, 2011)

This is cool. I love these bikes. I found one years ago in Texas and tried several times to buy it but the people would not let it go. Never got it out of my system. Maybe someday I will cobble one together. Good luck with the build.

JimK


----------



## twjensen (Nov 22, 2011)

*nice looking Panther*



vintage2wheel said:


> getting there i need a nice set of S 2's




Nice looking Panther, lots of parts around, wheels should turn up..good job.


----------



## Pauliemon (Dec 5, 2011)

*Drool*

Sorry I just get that way around Panthers. I will cheat on a Panther with a DX or maybe even a Hornet. But I always come back to the Panther.


----------

